# Maxxis Minion 2.35 or 2.5?



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Would the Minion 2.35 be big enough for park use on Speci Enduro 2010?

Looking for one set of tires for park and enduro riding. Currently enduro set sucks and park set need direct replacement.

Current enduro set-up: Standard speci tires. Llight, roll ok, but suck on corners.

Current park set-up is: 2.5 Speci Butcher rear and 2.5 minion super tacky front. Super combo, but worn out by now. Minion 2.5 super tacky rear was also sweet but died in 2 days hard riding.... Looking at super tacky front and singly ply rear. Would like to know if the 2.35 would be enough for those gravity days. The 2.5's are to hard to ride up.... (or I'm just to weak/fat/slow)


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

The 2.35 minions are pretty narrow (more like 2.2) but they have good, deep lugs, sturdy sidewalls and even wire beads if you want without much weight penalty.

Having said that, the 2.5 Exo Minions are only 100 grams more (around 850 IIRC) and definitley have more volume than the 2.35 if that's a concern. I've been running them on my AM/FR bike for the past couple years tubeless and they've held up well through some gnarly, rocky terrain and moderate jumps and drops. I've had a couple rock punctures with really sharp rocks but no sidewall cuts.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

The Minions run a size small. I'd recommend the 2.5 for park riding since it's more like a 2.35 from other tire makers. One of my buddies just bought a Maxxis 2.35 for the rear on sale and says it feels really loose and deflects too easy on rooty trails.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

2.5 100%. i use the 2.35 on my trail bike, awesome tire but imo too small to hang when it gets gnarly.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Just ordered some 2.5s in the 3c/EXO compound....can't wait to try them but am maybe worried about running them at low pressure (have been running WTB Dissent 2.5s usually around 20 psi fr and rr). Wanted to try something different, though, just for kicks....


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

The 2.35s are so narrow that they are fairly easy to pinch flat. 2.5 Exos will be the way to go for you, and definitely in Maxxpro 60A compound in the back if you pedal up hill, the SuperTacky rolls like a bag of doorknobs.


----------



## wfoacman (May 5, 2009)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> Just ordered some 2.5s in the 3c/EXO compound....can't wait to try them but am maybe worried about running them at low pressure (have been running WTB Dissent 2.5s usually around 20 psi fr and rr). Wanted to try something different, though, just for kicks....


I wasn't able to run my 2.5 3C/EXO Minions tubeless at 20 PSI. They were way to squirmy for my taste to run anywhere near 20 PSI.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

wfoacman said:


> I wasn't able to run my 2.5 3C/EXO Minions tubeless at 20 PSI. They were way to squirmy for my taste to run anywhere near 20 PSI.


I use tubes when running that low....just have always really liked the feel of low pressure. The tires arrived today and I'll be in Moab for the next week (maybe that's why I typically run low pressure), so will figure out pressure limitations in a hurry. Guess also when I say 20 psi, what I really mean is I start with 20 psi via gauge on an old floor pump, then adjust by a few psi here and there based on feel....thus, could be off by a few.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Did you get the new Maxx terra compound? Does anyone know where I can get the ST compound in the EXO? I saw it on the web site just wondering where to buy it.


----------

